# View Spreadsheet and VBA Editor (Integrated Development Environment) Simultaneously



## DocAElstein (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: View Spreadsheet and VBA Editor (Integrated Development Environment) Simultaneously*
Hi,
 .      I expect many people know this. But sometimes the obvious gets overlooked, so I thought while I am “Lounging” just now I would mention it in passing. It is something that I find so useful, especially when learning VBA, that I wonder now how I ever got on without it.
.       I use average size Notebooks, but almost always have a (preferably very large) Television connected through the VGA (PC) or HDMI socket. If you fiddle around then with your display settings then in most Windows systems you can arrange to have two monitors simultaneously running from your one computer. (Something like “Dual Monitor or Extended Desktop Mode” in display settings). I hang the Telly on the wall just above where I look when I look at my Notebook computer screen. Then again in the Display settings position it graphically just there as you see it, so that my mouse goes nicely from one screen to the other, that is to say I can navigate with the mouse directly from one screen to the other in the direction which I look. 
.      I use XP and Vista. When I have both monitors up and running and open Excel and then also open the VBA Editor (with Alt 11) then I automatically have Spreadsheet and VBA Editor open in different screens. I cannot imagine now how I ever got by before continually switching from spreadsheet to VBA, especially when learning. One reason why I thought I would mention it in passing is that I have not seen any book or learn video mention it. 
.      It is also very useful when you have Watch or Immediate windows open, again especially useful I find when learning and working through codes
.      Maybe a useful Beginner tip.
.  Alan

.     P.s. I have large Spreadsheets, so I view the spreadsheet and any Watch or immediate Windows I have on "Telly on the wall" and have the code window on my Notebook immediatelly in front of me when I “Get my head down” on looking or writing code. I find that particularly efficient.


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Oct 23, 2014)

I miss the days when I had two monitors at work.  At the moment I'm having to position my windows carefully on screen so I can see what's going on.


----------

